# Miss Lady in Double Topknots!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

With all the bows I have here, I can't believe I never tried double topknots before! Doesn't she look cute?

Now I wish I had some purple nail polish here....


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lady looks like such a lady in her double topknots! adorable!

They really suit her!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW, she looks ADORABLE!! I love the double topknots!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great job Marj! I think Lady looks beautiful in her doubles. I did these one time for Emma. They stayed in just long enough for a picture LOL! Love the purple on Lady too!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She looks gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see her nails after you paint them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: Marj! Stop it!!! You make it look so easy!!!!!



......you're making me look bad :HistericalSmiley:
:blush: I've tried so many times and only got them in "pretty good" a couple of times!!!!!!


Actually I LOVE doubles on Lady. :aktion033:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Very pretty. Purple looks greata on her


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The A Team said:


> :w00t: Marj! Stop it!!! You make it look so easy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my first try, too. I made the pigtails first, to make sure they were centered, before I doubled them over. It was very easy. 

Of course Lady sits there like an angel. She is so used to having her hair fixed. 

Painting her nails might be another story!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marj, that is one fabulous picture of Lady.:wub::wub: She looks so beautiful in her double topknots and purple works for her. 
I just had to laugh -- it made me think of an old saying about the shoemaker's son going around with no shoes. I looked it up and saw the original version is "The cobbler's children go unshod." It said it means that the cobbler spends so much time looking afer his customers' needs that he has no time for his children's. The concept applies generally to outward looking people. That's you Marj. Looking out for everyone, helping them with advice, and making your beautiful bows for us and poor Ms. Lady never had two matching ones for a double topknot. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she looks adorable! And good job on those doubles!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

It's picture perfect!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning. Lavender color, too.

Marj's velvet 3/8" bows are my absolute favorite!! 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

KAG said:


> Stunning. Lavender color, too.
> 
> Marj's velvet 3/8" bows are my absolute favorite!!
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


I've got some new colors for the holidays, too - deep purple, hot pink, plum and turquoise. Just waiting for my BIL to update my website!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, she looks so darn cute in those doubles!! She poses like a pro!! She looks so proud of herself. I think she knows how cute she looks!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marj, the top-knots are great but what I find impressive is her longer coat! Yea, Marj! I know that isn't the easy part! So take a bow umm bow - wow! or just plain WOW! And when you spell WOW upside down it spells MOM---which is what you are to her! Yea Marj!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She looks adorable,did she keep them in long? Mine used to tear them right out until we started to call them bye bye bows,now they beg fo rthem and leave them in ..
I can't wait to see her in double piggies!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh Marj,

Lady is lovely. She looks as though she’s saying - "look at what MY mommy made, especially for me. How endearing. :wub:

I wish that Barron did not pull bows out of Lucy’s hair - I would love to use them on her - but, he will simply not leave her alone, until he pulls the bows out of her hair, and proceeds to rip them apart.

Allie


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great job, Marj. Lady looks adorable.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> She looks adorable,did she keep them in long? Mine used to tear them right out until we started to call them bye bye bows,now they beg fo rthem and leave them in ..
> I can't wait to see her in double piggies!


They are still in. She knows she looks hot!

I just ordered her some fuschia sparkly nail polish!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, if that isn't the cutest thing! She needs a whole purple theme here! Dress, nails!! She is such a sweet girl!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've never seen Miss Lady in doubles - but doesn't she look breathtaking?!!! She's just so elegant.

And I swear that she's found the Fountain of Youth. She looks so well.  Lady -- you're sooooooooooooooooo very special!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: OMG! I just realized Lady was nekked!!!!!!!!! :blush: Now that's a first.....


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh it suits her so much. She is such a beautiful 'Lady'.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She looks positively adorable!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG She looks so cute in the purple bows :wub:
What a sweetie pie :heart:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Lady is a beauty in her little top knots!!! Too CUTE!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

too cute! I love it! she looks and is lovely!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The A Team said:


> :w00t: OMG! I just realized Lady was nekked!!!!!!!!! :blush: Now that's a first.....


 
You're right we were so distracted by the bows and how cute she is...:w00t:

She'll have to get a red hat now...is she old enough to be a red hat lady?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

aw sooo cute!! I've wondered before why you never do double top knots on her


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love it!
She looks so young in the double lavendar topknots.
What a pretty colour.
I agree that she needs the matching pawlish!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Be still my beating heart, Lady looks so lovely!!! I love her to pieces! I can't wait to see the nail polish on Lady, too. Such a gorgeous photo of a very special Lady! Hope you put this pic on your home page, I love Lady in purple! :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is beautiful Marj. Love the color.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

what a pretty lady !! love the double topknots and the purple !


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

she looks great! Good job getting those top knots so even and nice looking!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww yes that is sooooo cute looking! You did a great job im rubbish at top knots, never matters how hard i try they just dont work so the girls need to settle for pony tails or pleats lol


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Great job, Marj! Is it really your first try on double top knots? :aktion033:

Lady looks adorable and purple is a pretty colour on her!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Miss Lady looks as lovely as ever in her double topknots, but i can't believe she's naked:w00t:!:wub: You did a great job, hopefully one day i will master the single and double topknots. :blink:


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

awwwww.......she is adorable!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

awww Marj, Lady looks beautiful!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

She looks super cute, Marj  love her double topknots 


Kat


----------

